# New (to me) Delta Table Saw



## DavidM (Jan 24, 2011)

I just picked up a Delta 34-670 for $50. Definitely a step up from what I have (believe it or not). But it needs some clean up and such. So today I am disassembling it and cleaning it as best I can. 

It's loud, no dust collection to speak of, needs a splitter, some inserts and better fence. But with a little elbow grease and a decent sled, it'll do for what I need for now.

I do plan on getting a much better table saw in the near future, but this will help get my shop started.

I'll upload a few pics of the cleanup process.

David M


----------



## DavidM (Jan 24, 2011)

Before cleanup


----------



## qgranfor (Jul 2, 2010)

Looks to be a better unit than my first one. Nuke the rust and it'll do the job.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Looks like a nice buy at $50. Clean it up, see if you can align it, put a decent blade on it, and make some dust! :thumbsup:


----------



## DavidM (Jan 24, 2011)

*Update*

Here are a few updates on the progress of the table top. I am hoping to be done this weekend and can show it all back together.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Nice job on that table David! It cleaned up good. Take your time with it and keep on documenting your restoration. How are the motor bearings? I have never tried to replace them on a universal motor before, are they accessible?

Remember Ebay can be your friend. Saw a few parts available for the 34-670 when I checked a few moments ago. Might want to consider a spare drive belt as parts availability can be spotty at best. Just sayin'


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

WOW, that looks sweet!! What did you use to get it that clean? I bought a jointer on CL that had a very minor rust issue and it didnt clean up as good as that table. Nice job!!


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Looking great!:thumbsup:


----------



## DavidM (Jan 24, 2011)

_@JohnK007 - I'll take a look at the bearings but it seems to run ok. I'll find out later today when I get it back together and run some wood through it to align it. Some spare parts are a good idea. __Certainly will be looking on EBay.

__@BassBlaster_ - Basic process... 1. use a metal file for any burrs and really rough spots to smooth em out. 2. WD40 and let it soak for a few minutes. 3. Wipe off the WD40 with papertowels and use a 4"x8" sanding block with 80grit wet/dry paper (change paper VERY often - didn't have carbide paper so I had to change every 20 minutes or so). 4. Shop vac to remove the major dust created (LOTS of dust). 5. Wipe off with soft cloth. 6. Repeat steps 2-5 and change to finer grit paper as you go along. Final step will be to use a 400+ grit paper with my finishing sander to make it all look purty. But that may happen over the next few weeks since I am running out of sand paper.. lol. But it's close to what I want. Working on the base now so it looks like new.

I plan on keeping this for a long time even when I get a really nice table saw.

Got some of the ideas for the cleanup in a recent ShopNotes magazine. Modified it to suit my needs. My saw table was much worse than their example.


----------



## Kirkus (Dec 19, 2010)

Really nice job on that table! It's going to be fun to see the final restoration. Good luck, and have fun with it.


----------



## DavidM (Jan 24, 2011)

95% done. Still need to TopCoat it, do some touch ups and put the angle indicator on it. But it's tuned up a bit and usable now.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

That dosnt even look like the same saw!! Great work!!!

You gonna paint all the bare metal or leave it shiny?


----------



## DavidM (Jan 24, 2011)

Actually the only "bare" metal is the iron top. The rest is painted with a high gloss "aluminum" or a high gloss black paint. Actually meant it to be a high gloss grey but didn't realize I picked up the shiny aluminum paint. But it looks purty.

I cut some plywood and other scraps through it yesterday to test it out and it cuts so much easier than my old saw. With my earplugs in, I hardly notice the scream of the motor.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh, the wings and cabinet look as if they are bare. I thought thats what they looked like after you cleaned them up. Looks good!!


----------



## MattS (Feb 17, 2010)

Very nice restore! I have the same saw, with contractor legs instead of the faux-cabinet base. Made a ridiculous amount of dust with it yesterday with my brother, as he had a stack of old 2x6's (oversized old style, actually 1.5" thick) that he wanted to rip down to 2x4 size and build a wall with. I think we ripped 20 or so of them down. I haven't restored mine at all, or even put a blade on it since snagging it on CL last year, and I've done a lot with it. Loud, but effective little saw, eh?

If you are working on a budget, get a 20% off coupon from the local paper, and go get yourself one of the Harbor Freight mobile base kits for like $35. I built mine using ripped down 2x4's to form the pieces rather than hardwood/metal tubing, and it works really well. Lets me glide it around the garage or out to the driveway if I want.


----------



## WinM70 (Mar 6, 2010)

Real nice job.


----------



## angelodp (Mar 2, 2012)

*Same saw*

Hi, kind of late to this thread, but I am redoing the very same saw. A few questions if I can. Did you have any squaring issues when you re-assembled the saw? Take a bit of tweaking? I have the saw upside down right now as I am re-inserting the guts. I notice that the trunnion and motor assembly and some play except when it hits that stop for the tilt. Do you find that as well. 

Ange


----------



## wood-eye (May 1, 2012)

Ange,
I have the same saw, and you may want to start a new thread as this one is over a year old. The trunion should not be loose, as this will cause an alignment problem. May want to take a closer look as to what is causing the slop and replace.

craig


----------



## angelodp (Mar 2, 2012)

*ok*

I will do that thanks


----------



## DavidM (Jan 24, 2011)

*No issues*

I didn't have any slop or alignment issues. Mine was just a good clean up and realign. Been using it since the clean up. Any misalignment is my own fault and not the tool.  If there is something loose, then you will need to take a closer look at it to make sure nothing is broken or that a bolt is stripped.


----------



## angelodp (Mar 2, 2012)

*yup*

Thanks David, started a new thread, and yes my fault for not fully tightening the bridge bolt on the trunnion. Now I have to make sure that the body is square to the trunnion and i should be set. 

best A


----------

